
Apple asks developers to place its login button above Google, Facebook - spenvo
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-apps/apple-forces-developers-to-place-its-login-button-above-google-facebook-idUSKCN1T6056
======
deca6cda37d0
Alphabetical order right :P

